# Leere Array-felder nicht anzeigen lassen.



## SvenE75 (23. Jan 2016)

Hallo 

ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen und mir fehlt nun etwas das wissen. 

Ich möchte nur die gefüllten werte eines Arrays die im ersten Feld (Nummer) größer als 0 sind anzeigen lassen.

Alle kann ich schon nun soll es aber um nur die verwendeten gehen. 

Prüfung ist das hier allseits bekannte Lagerverwaltungstool.

:-(

static void alleanzeigen(int[][] argAlleAnzeigen){
    for (int i=0; i<argAlleAnzeigen.length; i++){
      System.out.println(Arrays.toString(argAlleAnzeigen_));

    }
 }

wenn ich das mache zeigt er mir alle plätze an auch die mit 0 Werten 

Ich wollte nun eine If Anwendung schreiben nur bin ich etwas eingerostet und Array fand ich schon immer doof :-(_


----------



## SvenE75 (23. Jan 2016)

hab es gefunden


----------

